# Star Wars vs. Star Trek: Witziger Fan-Trailer nimmt ewige Rivalität aufs Korn



## Matthias Dammes (18. Februar 2015)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Star Wars vs. Star Trek: Witziger Fan-Trailer nimmt ewige Rivalität aufs Korn* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Star Wars vs. Star Trek: Witziger Fan-Trailer nimmt ewige Rivalität aufs Korn


----------



## matrixfehler (18. Februar 2015)

Ich gucke beides ganz gerne.

Im Bereich ScienceFiction ist StarTrek halt geil,
im Bereich Fantasy ist StarWars nice.

Man kann die beide ganz schlecht miteinander vergleichen.
Das eine zeigt eine *potenzielle* Zukunftsvision der Erde und der Menschheit (ScienceFiction),
das andere zeigt eine Fantasyreihe "vor langer Zeit in einer fernen Galaxie" (Fantasy)

Mal davon abgesehen, dass die beiden auch ansonsten nicht vergleichbar sind.


----------



## MichaelG (18. Februar 2015)

Wenns danach geht, gibts auch eine "Rivalität" mit Babylon 5. Und ich mag alle 3 Serien. Wobei B5 eine (wohl) leider realistischere Zukunft zeichnet.


----------



## Emke (18. Februar 2015)

Und von allen SciFi Serien/Filmen, ist für mich noch immer Stargate das Oberhaupt.


----------



## springenderBusch (18. Februar 2015)

Ihr habt doch alle keine Ahnung :
"Raumpatrouille – Die phantastischen Abenteuer des Raumschiffes Orion",
ist das Beste was geht muhahaha.


----------



## MichaelG (18. Februar 2015)

Trashig aber cool, jep.


----------



## SergeantSchmidt (18. Februar 2015)

Schön das YouTube bei mir mal wieder seinen Monat hat, indem man garnichts aber auch wirklich garnichts auf HD gucken kann -.-


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (18. Februar 2015)

Faszinierend... ^^


----------



## Wamboland (18. Februar 2015)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Wenns danach geht, gibts auch eine "Rivalität" mit Babylon 5. Und ich mag alle 3 Serien. Wobei B5 eine (wohl) leider realistischere Zukunft zeichnet.



Gibt ja noch mehr ... ^^

Aber ich hab auch schon immer beide Serien (SW/ST) geschaut - aber gelesen nur SW Bücher und Comics ... und Aufsteller, Flaggen usw. hab ich auch nur von SW 

Im Bereich TV Serien würde ich Bab5 aber jeder Zeit über ST stellen. Meine absolute lieblings Sci-Fi TV Serie. 

Den Trailer finde ich eher mau ...


----------



## RoTTeN1234 (19. Februar 2015)

SergeantSchmidt schrieb:


> Schön das YouTube bei mir mal wieder seinen Monat hat, indem man garnichts aber auch wirklich garnichts auf HD gucken kann -.-



Wenn dus nicht schon hast, probier mal auf den HTML5 Player umzusteigen oder zurück zum Flashpayer zu gehen. Das hilft bei mir manchmal, wenn Youtube wieder zickt.

Zum Trailer:
Sicher viel Schneidearbeit, aber so toll fand ich ihn ehrlich gesagt jetzt nicht. Liegt aber wahrscheinlich daran, dass ich beide Franchises gesehen habe und dementsprechend immer weiß in welchem Zusammenhang die Szenen stehen, da geht dann leider viel verloren. Und die Sachen aus den Spielen hätte ich mir ehrlich gesagt auch lieber geschenkt. Das wirkte so "anders" irgendwie. Ach ich weiß nicht.


----------



## Enisra (19. Februar 2015)

wie könnt ihr Firefly vergessen! D:
Ansonsten, ja Babylon 5 ist echt brilliant, vorallem weil die Raumschiffe am realistischten sind und ich mein Herz an den Starfury verlohren habe 
Das wäre so eine Serie, wo ein ... HD-Remake echt auch noch mal Sinn machen würde, weil die CGI von damals heute echt nimmer gut aussieht


----------



## Wynn (19. Februar 2015)

wie enisra schon erwähnt hat Firefly und dann nicht zu vergessen





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DVfIbp-XYSE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.







__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sbhxKrBe0AA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



Lisa Ryder und Gordon Woolvet waren da am besten ^^


----------



## MrFob (19. Februar 2015)

Ok, ich war zuerst nur eher maessig amuesiert aber "Get out of the chair" hat mich dann doch zum schmunzeln gebracht.


----------



## aliman91 (19. Februar 2015)

Hab mir ST nie besonders viel anfangen können. Gelesen hab ich bis jetzt auch nur SW Bücher, weil die einfach verdammt gut sind! Einmal hatte ich ein ST Buch versucht- kam mir so vor als müsste man ein echter Fan sein um das zu lesen, einfach zu viele Sci-Fi Ausdrücke die es einem schwer machen zu folgen! Habs dann nicht mal bis zum drittel geschafft. 

Der Trailer sieht aber cool aus.


----------



## cooper79 (19. Februar 2015)

aus welchem film ist denn die szene bei minute 1:12???


----------



## Matthias Dammes (19. Februar 2015)

cooper79 schrieb:


> aus welchem film ist denn die szene bei minute 1:12???



Das ist aus einem Cinematic-Trailer von Star Wars: The Old Republic.


----------



## Batze (19. Februar 2015)

Enisra schrieb:


> wie könnt ihr Firefly vergessen! D:



Hat eventuell nicht so viel Aufmerksamkeit weil es nur 1 Saison von gibt, leider.
Aber der Movie ist schon cool.


----------



## matrixfehler (19. Februar 2015)

Batze schrieb:


> Hat eventuell nicht so viel Aufmerksamkeit weil es nur 1 Saison von gibt, leider.
> Aber der Movie ist schon cool.



Der Moviel von Firefly (Sirenity) ist im Prinzip ja nur die Abschlussfolge der Staffel/Serie 

Aber Firefly hab ich auch gerne geschaut


----------



## knarfe1000 (19. Februar 2015)

Wynn schrieb:


> wie enisra schon erwähnt hat Firefly und dann nicht zu vergessen
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Die fand ich beide Schei... vor allem Farscape.


----------



## HanFred (19. Februar 2015)

Die Abgedrehtheit von Farscape mochte ich, aber die Geschichte wurde mit der Zeit nicht besser IMHO. Mein ewiger Liebling bleibt wohl *Lexx - The Dark Zone*, wovon die letzten beiden Staffeln allerdings auch nicht mehr so toll waren wie die ersten beiden.


----------



## Enisra (19. Februar 2015)

Lexx fand ich irgendwie komisch, das war so weird und nicht wirklich Logisch, noch schlimmer als Star Gate Universe


----------



## Wynn (19. Februar 2015)

knarfe1000 schrieb:


> Die fand ich beide Schei... vor allem Farscape.



Die waren halt abseits von enterprise und co ^^


----------



## ThiloFinscher (19. Februar 2015)

Ganz klar:
Firefly, Star Trek, Farscape, Babylon 5 und dann Stargate in der Reihenfolge (Lexx war Trash pur... lustiger Trash aber eben Trash). 
Star Wars ist wie vorher schon merhfach erwähnt nicht mit Star Trek zu vergleichen da völlig unterschiedliches Setting.


----------



## HanFred (19. Februar 2015)

Enisra schrieb:


> Lexx fand ich irgendwie komisch, das war so weird und nicht wirklich Logisch, noch schlimmer als Star Gate Universe



Ja, es war sehr schräg. Und das war auch das tolle daran. SGU hatte einen guten Ansatz, dafür eine sehr langweilige Umsetzung.


----------



## Enisra (19. Februar 2015)

HanFred schrieb:


> Ja, es war sehr schräg. Und das war auch das tolle daran. SGU hatte einen guten Ansatz, dafür eine sehr langweilige Umsetzung.



ja, aber gut gemeint ist halt etwas anderes als gut gemacht, und das hat schon mit dem komischen Plot um Gegner angefangen wo ich nie verstanden habe, warum die jetzt überhaupt aggressiv sind
Das war so unnötig wie der ganze Zeitreiseplot von ENT


----------



## cooper79 (19. Februar 2015)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Das ist aus einem Cinematic-Trailer von Star Wars: The Old Republic.



haha   danke für die aufklärung, dachte das wäre irgendeine specialedition oder directors-cut-fassung die ich noch nicht gesehen habe


----------



## conrad-b-hart (19. Februar 2015)

Mir gefällt auch Star Trek besser, aber wie einige Vorredner schon angemerkt haben, kann man die beiden Universen schlecht vergleichen. 
Alleine schon von der Masse an Episoden, alleine TNG, DS9 und VOY mit jeweils 178, 176 und 172 Episoden. Dazu noch TOS und ENT plus 12 Kinofilme. 

Bei SW gibt es grade mal 6 Filme + diese komische Clon Wars Serie. Die Endor Filmchen lasse ich jetzt mal beiseite 

Ok, die SW Bücher sind wirklich um einiges besser.

Trotzdem gefallen mir beide Universen sehr gut, auch wenn mein Herz für ST schlägt. 


Außerdem gibt´s viel zu wenig gute Science-Fiction. Die letzte klassische "Weltraum" Scifi war Battlestar Galactica, welche aber auch zum Ende hin zu merkwürdig wurde. Firefly hat leider nicht lange durchgehalten.


----------



## Wynn (19. Februar 2015)

Star Wars wurde halt fürs Kino produziert
Star Trek fürs TV


----------



## Rollora (20. Februar 2015)

conrad-b-hart schrieb:


> Mir gefällt auch Star Trek besser, aber wie einige Vorredner schon angemerkt haben, kann man die beiden Universen schlecht vergleichen.
> Alleine schon von der Masse an Episoden, alleine TNG, DS9 und VOY mit jeweils 178, 176 und 172 Episoden. Dazu noch TOS und ENT plus 12 Kinofilme.
> 
> Bei SW gibt es grade mal 6 Filme + diese komische Clon Wars Serie. Die Endor Filmchen lasse ich jetzt mal beiseite
> ...


Du hast die Evoks vergessen


----------



## kampfschaaaf (20. Februar 2015)

Mit den Ewoks meint er die Endor-Filmchen. Denn auf dem Waldmond Endor leben die. 

Nicht aufgepaßt Du hast?

Star Wars machte SciFi  in Märchenform geschickt kultig und das Genre reif fürs Kino. Star Trek koppelte lediglich Filme aus.
Star Wars hat keinerlei Anspruch auf irgendeine Form von Realismus. Star Trek geht fast ausschließlich die wissenschaftliche Schiene.

Aus der Star Trek Reihe fand ich nichts wirklich schlecht. Voyager war allerdings mein Favorit, da es dort einen nachzuvollziehenden Plot gibt: Will heim!
MfG


----------



## Rollora (20. Februar 2015)

kampfschaaaf schrieb:


> Mit den Ewoks meint er die Endor-Filmchen. Denn auf dem Waldmond Endor leben die.
> 
> Nicht aufgepaßt Du hast?


Ehrlich gesagt hab' ichs nicht ganz ernst gemeint.
Ich hab halt vor 15+ Jahren im Fernsehen mal ne Zeichentrickserie gesehen, da gings um die Evoks.

Ich dacht' mir damals das ist nett und habs mit den Kindern geschaut, und viel später ist mir mal aufgefallen, dass die so aussehen wie die Wesen aus Star Wars. Da wusste ich aber immer noch nicht, dass das eigentlich genau die sind


----------



## MichaelG (20. Februar 2015)

Es gibt auch "Real"verfilmungen mit den Ewoks (Kampf um Endor z.B.).


----------



## conrad-b-hart (20. Februar 2015)

Jaja, die Ewoks  

Die Ewoks und Jaja Bings bei SW sind das Pendant zu Wesley Crusher und Neelix bei ST 

BTW, es gibt Gerüchte über eine neue Star Trek Serie, mal gespannt.


----------



## MichaelG (20. Februar 2015)

Eh im Gegensatz zu Jarjar Binks und Wesley Crusher sind die Ewoks Kult.


----------



## conrad-b-hart (20. Februar 2015)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Eh im Gegensatz zu Jarjar Binks und Wesley Crusher sind die Ewoks Kult.



Echt? Ich konnte den Teddybären, die Sturmtruppen mit Pfeil und Bogen durchbohrt haben, nie etwas abgewinnen.

Aber ich sehe schon, der alte Kampf SW versus ST entbrennt wieder


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (20. Februar 2015)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Eh im Gegensatz zu Jarjar Binks und Wesley Crusher sind die Ewoks Kult.


Die knuffigen Space-Teddies kann man nur mögen. Anders als der JarJar-Kasper, der reicht allenfalls als Rancor-Futter... Und - Aaaaaaahhh, heute läuft schon wieder die SW-Müll-Episode 1 ???? - Crusher.... Naja, ein Klugscheisser-Knabe der besser auf die Akademie gehört hätte. ^^


----------



## ELSI (20. Februar 2015)

keiner feiert space 2063?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zGdkjmaW4Fs&list=PLVhoDBdklic1AxbtW8ss_iT2sin3QHf-p


----------



## Wynn (21. Februar 2015)

kampfschaaaf schrieb:


> Star Trek geht fast ausschließlich die wissenschaftliche Schiene.



Deep Space Nine


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (21. Februar 2015)

ELSI schrieb:


> keiner feiert space 2063?
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zGdkjmaW4Fs&list=PLVhoDBdklic1AxbtW8ss_iT2sin3QHf-p


War auch eine tolle Serie. Zu schade dass es schon nach einer Staffel gecancelt wurde, die hatte durchaus Potential.


----------



## Enisra (21. Februar 2015)

ELSI schrieb:


> keiner feiert space 2063?
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zGdkjmaW4Fs&list=PLVhoDBdklic1AxbtW8ss_iT2sin3QHf-p



warum auch?
War ja auch nicht sonderlich toll


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (21. Februar 2015)

Enisra schrieb:


> warum auch?
> War ja auch nicht sonderlich toll


Find ich schon. Die Silikanten, die Retortenmenschen, die Anfeindungen untereinander... Daraus hätte man einiges machen können, wären die Einschaltquoten nur besser gewesen. [emoji53]


----------



## Rollora (21. Februar 2015)

ELSI schrieb:


> keiner feiert space 2063?
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zGdkjmaW4Fs&list=PLVhoDBdklic1AxbtW8ss_iT2sin3QHf-p



Hab kurz reingesehen, kannte ich noch nicht.
Bei Minute 15 musste ich jedoch kurz lachen. Kennt den noch jemand? Hat sogar dasselbe Gewand (inkl. der gleichen Rangmarkierung und Abzeichnung) an wie in seiner berühmtesten Rolle


----------

